# Blood



## shannenms

I think blood is to some extent the same in Persian, Arabic and Greek.

Persian: Dam,
In modern Persian Khoon


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese, it's *sangue*.

In Spanish, it's *sangre*.

In French, *sang*.


----------



## uchi.m

Japanese: 血 _chi, ketsu
_


----------



## Kael

Latin: Sanguis


----------



## Tandis

Indonesian : Darah


----------



## dn88

*Polish:* _krew_


----------



## NaturalArt

Thai: เลือด, Luad


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish: *veri

*Estonian: *veri*

Hungarian: *vér*​
Swedish: *blod*

German:* Blut *(n.)

Dutch: *bloed*


----------



## Kraus

Italian: *sangue*


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian: *sânge*


----------



## Ayazid

Czech: krev

Slovak: krv


----------



## jazyk

Latin: sanguis, genitive: sanguinis.
Basque: odol.


----------



## kiyama

Català: sang


----------



## Lingvisten

Danish: blood
Russian: кровь


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

kraujas


----------



## shannenms

dn88 said:


> *Polish:* _krew_


 
Is it old Polish or just the modern Polish?


----------



## Piotr_WRF

shannenms said:


> Is it old Polish or just the modern Polish?


It's modern Polish. It's just the word you would use in day-to-day speech if you want to say _blood_. And the medical term is _krew_, too.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:* kan


----------



## sorry66

Urdu - khoon


----------



## shannenms

sorry66 said:


> Urdu - khoon


 
Please give a source to it, because that was really what I was looking for.


----------



## elroy

Arabic: دم (_dam_)


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:  *sango*.


----------



## Flaminius

elroy said:


> Arabic: دم (_dam_)


So is in Hebrew:
דם (_dam_)


----------



## Alijsh

shannenms said:


> I think blood is to some extent the same in Persian, Arabic and Greek.
> 
> Persian: Dam,
> In modern Persian Khoon


Which Persian are you talking about? The New/Modern Persian for blood is *xun* (*khun*) and its Middle Persian is *xōn*. Is it found in Avestan or Old Persian?


----------



## sorry66

Khoon is the word used in Pakistan. I don't know the source. The language is Urdu as stated. I believe that in Hindi it is the same. Sorry I can't help you further.


----------



## shannenms

Alijsh said:


> Which Persian are you talking about? The New/Modern Persian for blood is *xun* (*khun*) and its Middle Persian is *xōn*. Is it found in Avestan or Old Persian?


 
I know we barely use dam as blood in modern pesian but I once saw it in Nasser Khosrow's Divan. I tried to recieve all the possible etymology as possible, whether arabic, through Dam, or Slavic, through khoon.
Also can xon, as you wrote, be traced back to Avestan?


----------



## shannenms

sorry66 said:


> Khoon is the word used in Pakistan. I don't know the source. The language is Urdu as stated. I believe that in Hindi it is the same. Sorry I can't help you further.


 
Any published work that I can refer to about Urdu on this matter?


----------



## sorry66

shannenms said:


> Any published work that I can refer to about Urdu on this matter?


 
Not that I know of. Urdu has Persian as a root so it is not surprising that khun/khoon are the same in these languages.


----------



## shannenms

sorry66 said:


> Not that I know of. Urdu has Persian as a root so it is not surprising that khun/khoon are the same in these languages.


 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Alijsh

shannenms said:


> I know we barely use dam as blood in modern pesian but I once saw it in Nasser Khosrow's Divan. I tried to recieve all the possible etymology as possible, whether arabic, through Dam, or Slavic, through khoon.
> Also can xon, as you wrote, be traced back to Avestan?


Thanks for your reply. The Persian word is definitely *xun*. *dam* should be an Arabic borrowing (it has rarely been used though). I didn't find *dam* in any Middle Persian document. According to this Avestan dictionary, its Avestan is *vohunîsh*.


sorry66 said:


> Khoon is the word used in Pakistan. I don't know the source. The language is Urdu as stated. I believe that in Hindi it is the same. Sorry I can't help you further.


The source should be Persian. We also say khoon.


----------



## ivanovic77

*Occitan*: sang

*Sardinian*:
a) Logudorese dialect: sambène
b) Campidanese dialect: sanguni, sanghini
c) Sassarese and Gallurese dialects: sangu

*Romansh:*
a) Grischun: sang
b) Sursilvan: saung
c) Sutsilvan: sàng
d) Surmiran: sanc
e) Puter: saung
f) Vallader: sang

*Lombard*: sangh

*Irish Gaelic:* fuil

*Scottish Gaelic:* fuil

*Welsh:* gwyar

*Modern Greek:* αίμα (aima)


----------



## Maurice92

vietnamien   :  máu


----------



## shannenms

ivanovic77 said:


> *Occitan*: sang
> 
> *Sardinian*:
> a) Logudorese dialect: sambène
> b) Campidanese dialect: sanguni, sanghini
> c) Sassarese and Gallurese dialects: sangu
> 
> *Romansh:*
> a) Grischun: sang
> b) Sursilvan: saung
> c) Sutsilvan: sàng
> d) Surmiran: sanc
> e) Puter: saung
> f) Vallader: sang
> 
> *Lombard*: sangh
> 
> *Irish Gaelic:* fuil
> 
> *Scottish Gaelic:* fuil
> 
> *Welsh:* gwyar
> 
> *Modern Greek:* αίμα (aima)


 
Those taken from sanguen is of doubtful etymology, but what about Gaelic fuil and welsh gwyar?


----------



## shannenms

Alijsh said:


> Thanks for your reply. The Persian word is definitely *xun*. *dam* should be an Arabic borrowing (it has rarely been used though). I didn't find *dam* in any Middle Persian document. According to this Avestan dictionary, its Avestan is *vohunîsh*.
> 
> The source should be Persian. We also say khoon.


 
Is Avestan vohunish has an equivalent in Sanskrit or Sighadian?


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian:   Krv!

Slovenian:  Kri!


----------



## victoria1

Hindi: Khoon


----------



## OldAvatar

Aromanian:
săndze


----------



## gogoneddus

shannenms said:


> Those taken from sanguen is of doubtful etymology, but what about Gaelic fuil and welsh gwyar?



In Welsh, blood is 'Gwaed'


----------



## MarX

Indonesian:

*Darah*


----------



## kusurija

Samogitian (Žemaitėška): kraus
Latvian: asinis
Tagalog: dugo


----------



## ThomasK

[Oh Moderator, I guess you will force me to make this a new thread]

What I once hear is that in Old-Slavic to reveal is translated as 'to blood out'. I 'd be interested in the metaphorical use of blood. I do not think we use the word _bloed_ in a metaphorical sense in Dutch. Or mainly as a metaphor for life.


----------



## ThomasK

The English _bloody_ seems interesting: I guess it refers to results of cruelty and then the meaning is extended to all negative things... 

Funny thing: we have _bloedig_ and _bloederig _as adjectives in Dutch, but the latter is the most common, and refers to the excess of blood. I do not use _bloedig_, I think I can manage only using _bloedend_ (bleeeding).


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi: /rakt/ but /khuun/ is much more used.
Urdu: /khuun/ and /lahuu/


----------



## ThomasK

I am starting a new thread...


----------



## lady_luck

*hindi : *khoon, lahoo


----------



## bb3ca201

gogoneddus said:


> In Welsh, blood is 'Gwaed'


 
Not sure about the word history, but you've got the Gaelic translation right.  "of blood" is "na fala"; "river of blood" is "abhainn na fala"

(Just an example of usage)


----------



## mundiya

panjabigator said:


> Hindi: /rakt/ but /khuun/ is much more used.
> Urdu: /khuun/ and /lahuu/



"lahuu" is also common in Hindi (and Punjabi) in both the lower and higher registers.  I used to think that "lahuu" wasn't in Urdu usage because several of my Urdu speaking friends were unfamiliar with it.  But I've seen it in Urdu poetry, so I know it's used to some extent in Urdu too.


----------



## OneStroke

Chinese: 血 xuè or xiě (The latter is more common in colloquial speech)


----------



## Grefsen

DrWatson said:


> Finnish: *veri
> 
> *Estonian: *veri*
> 
> Hungarian: *vér*​


Interesting to see how similar the words are for "blood" in Finnish and Estonian as well as Hungarian.​


DrWatson said:


> Swedish: *blod*
> 
> German:* Blut *(n.)
> 
> Dutch: *bloed*


Norwegian: *blod*


----------



## Gavril

Armenian: *արիւն *(_ariun_), thought to be from the same source as Latvian _asins_ and Latin _sanguis_.


----------



## apmoy70

Classical Greek: neuter noun *«αἷμᾰ» haîmă* (with obscure etymology according to Beekes and Babiniotis; Pokorny and Weiss suggest the PIE root *sei-, _to drip_; Hofmann sees a connection with the Ger. Seim, _viscous substance_). *«Αἷμα»* replaced the earlier Gr. and old IE word for blood, *«ἔαρ» éār* (neut.), also *«εἶαρ» eîār*, in the Classical period (PIE *h₁esh₂-r- cf Hitt. ešḫar, _blood_; Skt. असृज् (asrj), _blood_; Ltv. asins, _blood_; Arm. արիւն (ariun), _blood_).      

Modern Greek: neut. noun *«αίμα»* ['ema]


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

shannenms said:


> I think blood is to some extent the same in Persian, Arabic and Greek.
> 
> Persian: Dam,
> In modern Persian Khoon



In Persian as in Hebrew: Dam.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

jazyk said:


> Latin: sanguis, genitive: sanguinis.



Also: cruor, cruoris. However, it's only blood dripping from a wound.


----------



## ThomasK

DrWatson said:


> Finnish: *very/ *Estonian: *very/ *Hungarian: *vér*
> 
> Swedish: *blod/ *German:* Blut *(n.)/  Dutch: *bloed*


So there is indeed the common Germanic /bl-t/d/ root, and the Finnish-Ugric root 'veri'.  That reminded me of Slavic, though /ver-/ probably does not refer to 'veritas': don't blood and truth have a common root? I was once told that in Old Slavic 'revelation' could once literally be translated als 'out-bleeding'...


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Finno-Ugric languages and Indo-European aren't related, at least not this closely. I'd rather relate the kr-v to Latin "cruor". I don't know about 'our-bleeding", but in Russian both "открытие" & "откровение" sound pretty similar. However, I don't know if they are also semantically related to "blood" ("кровь") or are just look-alike. In my opinion, rather not: reveiling is rather related to "uncovering".


----------



## AutumnOwl

ThomasK said:


> the 'Ukri-Mukri' root 'veri'.  That reminded of Slavic, though /ver-/ probably does not refer to 'veritas': don't blood and truth share ed a common root?


The root of _veri_ in the Fenno-Ugric languages don't have any connection to the Latin veritas, the root is much older as it's similar in many of the Fenno-Ugric languages, both those in the Baltic region and those in the Ural, see the table in this Swedish Wiki-page: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finsk-ugriska_språk 


Grefsen said:


> Interesting to see how similar the words are for "blood" in Finnish and Estonian as well as Hungarian​


The Finnish and Estonian languages have many similarities, they are not as mutually understandable as the Scandinavian languages are for me, but I can understand a little bit of Estonian. Hungarian is a totally different matter. ​


----------



## ThomasK

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Finno-Ugric languages and Indo-European aren't related, at least not this closely. I'd rather relate the kr-v to Latin "cruor". I don't know about 'our-bleeding", but in Russian both "открытие" & "откровение" sound pretty similar. However, I don't know if they are also semantically related to "blood" ("кровь") or are just look-alike. In my opinion, rather not: reveiling is rather related to "uncovering".


Could you give me a broad transcription? I can read something like /otkrine/ and /otkroveine/. You're quite right that reveiling is un-veiling, un-covering. My association was: blood is something like the essence, just the same way as truth is the essence of communication. _(But I am very good at what I'd call wishful thinking)
_


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

It's /oktrytije/ and /otkrovenije/.  Кров - krov (hard final consonant, masculine gender - not to be confused with кровь - krov', soft final consonant, feminine gender) means "shelter", "protection" - and here it is good to remember that the Latin words for "protection" and "roof" are related: "protectio", "tectum". The word for "roof" in Russian is крыша (roughly /krysha/). Mind you: the shorter word for "discovery" has only "kr" as its stem, and in the longer I'm not sure whether "ov" is part of "krov" (shelter) or if it's just a suffix - ultimately also in /krov/.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks a lot for the information, and the reference to related words in Latin. You do mean: only semantically, not etymologically don't you? (I first thought you were referring to an etymological link). But then: what is the basic meaning of /ot/ ? Thanks again...


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

"Ot" is a prefix, meaning "from", "away from". It can also be a preposition. 
Yes, semantically, not etymologically.
And in German it's quite the same with discoveries and roof.


----------



## ThomasK

Great. Like the Latin 'ex-', I suppose. Very interesting information.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Yes and no. There's the preposition/prefix "из" (/iz/), which resembles the Latin "ex" more closely, even phonetically. A 100 % correspondence cannot be establishe, but "от" is semantically related to both "ex" and "de".


----------



## marrish

mundiya said:


> "lahuu" is also common in Hindi (and Punjabi) in both the lower and higher registers.  I used to think that "lahuu" wasn't in Urdu usage because several of my Urdu speaking friends were unfamiliar with it.  But I've seen it in Urdu poetry, so I know it's used to some extent in Urdu too.


 It is part of a normal language, not only of that of poetry. I don't know, perhaps more used in poetry but anyway it's cool you ventured it  Hindi '_rakt_' is there too, from where we get Punjabi "_rattaa_" meaning "red".





Angelo di fuoco said:


> In Persian as in Hebrew: Dam.


This word is a loan-word from Arabic (_damm_) in Persian, so as a Semitic one, it is perhaps for this reason the same  as in Hebrew (I know nothing about Hebrew!). In Persian as well as in Urdu, _xuun_ خون, however there are instances where the Arabic word is used in both Persian and Urdu.


----------



## Hannah shah

shannenms said:


> I know we barely use dam as blood in modern pesian but I once saw it in Nasser Khosrow's Divan. I tried to recieve all the possible etymology as possible, whether arabic, through Dam, or Slavic, through khoon.
> Also can xon, as you wrote, be traced back to Avestan?


In Avestan language it's vohunîsh. The Pashto word wenna وينه (singular fem) wennie وينې (plural fem) is the modern form of this word. And I'm sure other Eastern Iranian languages like Yaghnobi, Wakhi, Ossetian etc have other modern variations of this word as well.


----------

